# 7MM Rem Mag. Input



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

I am in the process of loading some 7MM Rem. Mag rounds and need some input on bullets, primers, and powder type. Currently load 30-06, 243, and 300 Savage with 4064 powder. Will this powder work for 7 mag?

:shamrock:


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

What is happening?? Is there any 2coolers that reload 7 mag that can help me out??


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Sierra 168 grn HPBT
Rem 9 1/2 M primer
H-4831SC 64.7 grns 
gives 3,00 FPS and one shot stops from Mulies, antelopes to whitetails


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the components but haven't gotten around to reloading them yet, 120 gr barnes tsx with retumbo. 
Will post up once I do, but the feedback I have received on here is they are awesome bullets on deer and hogs.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am running the same load as mentioned above except I am using CCI Mag primers.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks coolers, the primers and powder type is the main thing I was shooting for.
Plan to try somewhere in the 120-140 gr. bullet because varmits, hogs, and deer will be the largest animals hunted. Thanks for the help


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

OT,

I have had some really good luck with mine using RL-19, H4831, and Ramshot Hunter and Magnum. 

Bullets used have been Nosler Solid Base, which are probably not going to be found, Hornady 139, and 162gr, Winchester 150gr PP. Of these the Hornady's were used the most, but the others all gave very good accuracy. 

Primers have been Federal 215's, CCI both magnum Rifle and BR-2's and Winchester WLR. With the standard 7 mag, I have found that with some powders the standard primers will give better groups even if the velocity is a tad slower. The Winchester LR primer is pretty hot and has had no issue keeping things up with velocity and accuracy has been good as well. The 215's IF you can find them were also very consistent, and the 215M's were tops, but unless you have them or know someone to trade with your probably not going to find them for a while. 

Good luck with yours, I know I have enjoyed mine.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oldtimer becareful on how light you want the bullet weight. I went down to a 140 and the bullets tumbled through the target. I had to go back up to the 168 to correct this problem.. It has worked great on hogs, deer, & yotes.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

This is good info. I was thinking with the 140 round and the fps numbers it would be good. Loading BTSP Sierra and Hornady in the 06 and have dropped from a 165 gr to 150 gr and am pleased with the results. Going to try the H4831 w/ CCI or Rem. primers which I can locate fairly easy.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I shoot the Game Kings out of all of my rifles. Really like their performance.

I have a really brutal round for my 25-06.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Oldtimer becareful on how light you want the bullet weight. I went down to a 140 and the bullets tumbled through the target. I had to go back up to the 168 to correct this problem.. It has worked great on hogs, deer, & yotes.


Not sure this would be due to the bullet weight. Most 7mm's are around a 1-9 to 9.5 twist which should easily stabilize anything UP to 140grs. It's generally when you start getting to long a bullet the stabilizing starts to get a bit wiggy. On the other hand, if you had a faster twist and were trying to top out a load on the max end you could have them come apart.

Several I have easily shot everything from 120 up through the 170'ish grain standard bullets. The Bergers are a bit touchy and some other customs probably wouldn't work well.

Heck the standard bullet for most factory loads is a 140gr. I would give it a hark look myself.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm loading 69.5grs of Reloader-22 or 65.0grs of IMR-4350 for 139-150gr bullets in my 7mag.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Try the 139 Gr BTSP interlock from Hornady. I load 67 grains of 4831 with CCI 250 Magnum primer. I have not found a 7 Mag yet that this load wouldn't shoot good in. I have 2 Browning A Bolt's and both will shoot 1/2" groups all day. Well at least the rifles will. LOL I've got numerous friends that have tried it and looked no further.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been loading BTSP's in all of my other rounds and am satisified with 
the results.

Good info coming in and I am making notes. Thanks 2Coolers.


----------



## Rock (May 12, 2006)

Old Timer said:


> I am in the process of loading some 7MM Rem. Mag rounds and need some input on bullets, primers, and powder type. Currently load 30-06, 243, and 300 Savage with 4064 powder. Will this powder work for 7 mag?
> 
> :shamrock:


 I have loaded tons of 139 Hornady and 140 Ballistic Tips using 7828 and RL 22. These have been tack drivers, never any evidence of tumbling. Killed Red deer in Scotland and coyotes in South Texas. They go down like struck by lightning. Look in manual for good starting loads and good luck. By the way the accuracy improved as the velocity increased. My loads were always verified by my Oehlers chronograph.


----------



## Rock (May 12, 2006)

*reply*

xx


Rock said:


> I have loaded tons of 139 Hornady and 140 Ballistic Tips using 7828 and RL 22. These have been tack drivers, never any evidence of tumbling. Killed Red deer in Scotland and coyotes in South Texas. They go down like struck by lightning. Look in manual for good starting loads and good luck. By the way the accuracy improved as the velocity increased. My loads were always verified by my Oehlers chronograph.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Another vote for the 139 gr Hornady spbt. I am on my I-Phone and will have to check my note book at the house for the loads but know I use CCI large rifle primers. I load these for mine and my son's 7 rem mag and my younger son's 7 win shrt mag. A many white tail,hogs,and a few muley's have bit the dust with this bullet.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Used H870 previously and now R22 for 160-168 grain bullets. R25 for 175s
H1000, 7828, Ramshot Magnum. VV165, VV170, H4831 all work well for the 140-180 gr bullets.
Usually use Federal Magnum 215 primers to start with.
Mostly use Barnes TSX and Bergers but have also had good results with Nosler Partitions, Accubonds, and Hornaday Interbonds.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

79 grains of AA8700, a Federal 215 and either the Hornady 162 or the original Nosler Solid Base will cut holes out of my BDL at 100...


----------



## drroelle (May 17, 2010)

been shooting a remington 700 classic for 25 years now----------145 gr speer boat tail------cci magnum primer----------67.5 grains/imr 4831--------this is the max load for MY rifle----------start 2 or 3 grains light and work up to your pressure limit--extreemly accurate again in my rifle----glassed and floated using canjar single set trigger on the bags----------beat 1/2 inch 3 shot cold groups all day long--hogs woul i think need more bullet weight and toughness---i chase them with a 45-70
gluck


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Boomhauer75 said:


> I shoot the Game Kings out of all of my rifles. Really like their performance.
> 
> I have a really brutal round for my 25-06.


 Share the 2506 loading.....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

You cant beat the 140 grain Nosler BT with 67 grains of IMR 4831 and a CCI bench rest primer. This was a max load in two Remington 700's one with Shilling barrel and one with stock barrel. Both pillar bedded and trigger jobs. The factory barrel outshoots the Shilling barrel! Factory one will shoot one hole groups at 100 yards. It even outshoots my built 22-250 with a Hart barrel.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

H4831 Nosler 150 and 175 depending.

As above post I liked the old Nosler 150 solid base as I could shoot the solid base, partion and Rem 150 shell with the bullet changed to the 150 Nos sb. All could mix and match for under in inch or less on 5 shot group. 

With the old sb lead nose they would deform after a while in the magazine but all shot well.

With the new Nos BT 150 they shoot a different sight in than the partition.


----------



## bradlins (Feb 7, 2010)

*bullets*

I load with 58 gr imr 4831 and use a Nosler acubond 160 grain. very accurate round.:texasflag


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

Saw some spectacular results for years with 71 grains of H4831 and a hornady 139 grain bullet...3,300 FPS. If you are interested, it comes out of an old Pacific manual.


----------



## Baja Dreamer (May 10, 2010)

I started out with brand new Norma brass and came up with these two that work real well in my Remington 700.

#1 150 grn. Swift Scirocco, 67 grns. IMR 7828, CCI #250 lrg. rifle
magnum primer.

COL 3.28 - Load chronoed at 3,095 fps nominal and grouped 3/4" 
at 100 yard.


Then just for kicks I tried the same thing with a different bullet.


#2 160 Barnes TSX FB, 67 grns. IMR 7828, CCI #250 lrg. rifle magnum
primer.

COL 3.24 - Load chronoed at 2,998 fps nominal and grouped 
just under 1/2" at 100 yards.



FISH HARD!

Chris


----------

